# New American Freedom Train Boxcar



## tmmhead (Feb 22, 2008)

After deciding to give the battery and TIU in a boxcar a try for my American Freedom Train I realized that I was in need of a boxcar that would fit more with the them of the engine. After 1 MTH boxcar, a little paint and some decals from Stan Cedarleaf this is the outcome. 


























Thanks DM. I figured out how to reduce the size down to 640x480


----------



## tmmhead (Feb 22, 2008)

Does anyone know of a good size to post pictures so that they are quit as big or too small to see. 

Thanks, 

Tim


----------



## Rayman4449 (Jan 2, 2008)

Hey Tim, 

The max size we can post is 640x480. Looks great!!! 

Raymond


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Nice work.


----------



## tmmhead (Feb 22, 2008)

Thanks for the compliments. When I figure out how to get the correct size I'll add a few more. 

Tim


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Blends in great


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

That sure turned out great, Tim...... Great images...


----------



## Great Western (Jan 2, 2008)

Very sharp indeed Tim. A job well done by all.


----------



## tmmhead (Feb 22, 2008)

Thank you. I am glad it came out well enough to share it with the forum.


----------

